
Startup Growth Calculator – if nothing changes, are you alive or dead? - ColinWright
http://growth.tlb.org/#
======
ColinWright
For context, here is PG's essay on the subject:

[http://paulgraham.com/aord.html](http://paulgraham.com/aord.html)

